

Companies hire 'ethical hackers' to dupe employees, teach better security - anigbrowl
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324373204578373011392662962.html?mod=WSJ_hp_EditorsPicks

======
pfarrell
When my last gig's industry came under attack from targeted hackers, our newly
hired vp of security had a fake phishing email go out to our staff (which was
about 1k). Even though we were an email marketing conpany doing SAAS, a
shocking number of our employees failed the most obvious of email safety
tests. It's not a matter of if you'll get a security breach, it's a matter of
when. Luckily, we flushed this before it caused real damage.

